# Art Appreciation Thread



## Deagalman

I love art. Thank you's to all the great artists and all the "failed" artists. Art is great. That few moments they suspend whatever disullusion we have and put us into their world. I'd try to chalk this up more but it's about the art. 

Share some great art here. No rules. Just something you find amazing. I found this last night.

File:George Romney - William Shakespeare - The Tempest Act I, Scene 1.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's hard to believe someone drew this. It boggles my mind. Look at the flow of the scene. The eyes, the action. What I love is the lack of noticable line. It's so fluid.


----------



## Viktoria2

*I could go on and on about art for hours. I won't though. Here's some of my favorite pictures. 

































*


----------



## de l'eau salée

Those are awesome, Viktoria!

My favorite style of art is surrealism, so I, of course, love Salvador Dali. I recently went to an art gallery, though, and there was someone with super awesome surrealistic art. His name was Robert Gonsalves, you should look him up if you like surreal art!


----------



## Viktoria2

Silhouetree said:


> Those are awesome, Viktoria!


*Why thank you! i'm glad you like *


> My favorite style of art is surrealism, so I, of course, love Salvador Dali. I recently went to an art gallery, though, and there was someone with super awesome surrealistic art. His name was Robert Gonsalves, you should look him up if you like surreal art!


*Surrealsm is great.It's just so interesting. He's a good artist. This was my favorite picture of his that I've seen so far. *


----------



## de l'eau salée

Viktoria said:


> *Why thank you! i'm glad you like *
> 
> *Surrealsm is great.It's just so interesting. He's a good artist. This was my favorite picture of his that I've seen so far. *




Yeah, it is super interesting. It requires such a vivid, abstract imagination... I wish I could think of the things they think of!

I like that one a lot. I can't really pick a fav since they're are so cool, haha.


----------



## Viktoria2

Silhouetree said:


> Yeah, it is super interesting. It requires such a vivid, abstract imagination... I wish I could think of the things they think of!
> 
> I like that one a lot. I can't really pick a fav since they're are so cool, haha.


*Ah, yes. Things like this lie in imagination, something that more often than not gets killed by the age of 21 in this current society. Sometimes I wish I lived in the Renaissance time perod, they had cool dresses and everything was inspired. 

Another interesting form of art is pointillism. It's intriguing, because it's so simple yet so complex. I'm amazed at the artist who thought of it. *


----------



## εmptε

*That last one is awesome. Could you link me to the account you got it from?
*


----------



## Viktoria2

*Yes. *sya on deviantART


----------



## εmptε

*Awesome, thanks darling 

^__^ I'll post some in a second.
*


----------



## Deagalman

Silhouetree said:


> Yeah, it is super interesting. It requires such a vivid, abstract imagination... I wish I could think of the things they think of!
> 
> I like that one a lot. I can't really pick a fav since they're are so cool, haha.


I have book with him in it called Artists of Deception. Check it out. I thought it was interesting that some art critiques criticize his art because he uses mechanical instruments to create it. He was originally trained as an architect. What I gather is that he takes his highly technical thought process and awareness of perspective and uses to create all kinds of memorable paintings. I think it's silly for any critic to criticize his art based on his use of a ruler to make the line straight. In his art, it's the many straight lines that make for such imaginative and tricky illusions. 

This is somewhat off topic. In an art class, I took, we drew a circle. We spent all this time drawing a circle. The art teacher said mine was bold(Lol, i remember seeing her disgust at the messiness of it). Mine was awful and I racked my brain constantly to think of ways to make it perfect. A girl beside me thought her circle was glorious and that she was god like. If I had a protractor, I would of used that instead. I rather like the idea of using drafting type of instrumentation to create artistic drawings. I don't think this is a failing at all. If a man or woman can master his tools then isn't he or she by all means an artist?


----------



## εmptε

*Pretty much anything by Vitaly Alexius, but here are some of my favorite pieces:*


----------



## Kokos

Wawww that's really kitsch Evolyptic, well made but all these colors jeeeezzz :crazy:


----------



## BehindSmile

Evolyptic said:


>



Amazing, I love this.


----------



## Selene

Viktoria said:


>


This picture is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Viktoria2

Selene said:


> This picture is absolutely gorgeous.


*Thanks, Selene. I'm glad you like it. roud:*


----------



## baroquen

*michael hussar*

i <3 michael hussar









"VASOLINE" 2001 72"x84" oil on canvas









"WHITE ROOSTER" 24x20 oil on wood









"Rx" 8x10 oil on wood 2006









"MORPHINE" 2001 72"x30" oil on wood










hope i didn't post too many images... i couldn't choose!


----------



## PeacePassion

I really like Aya Takano:


----------



## flyintheointment

Barbara Getrost (C. 2003)







http://www.pregnantearth.com/images/medium/PRnh_MED.jpg


----------



## Mizmar

Viktoria said:


> *Yes. *sya on deviantART


Thanks Viktoria. Sya has become one of my new favorite artists. I especially love her fractals section!



baroquen said:


> i <3 michael hussar
> 
> hope i didn't post too many images... i couldn't choose!


I like Michael Hussar too. I've come across his art elsewhere.


----------



## Mizmar

*Leonora Carrington/Remedios Varo*

I love a lot of the artwork of Leonora Carrington. I feel that she, along with Remedios Varo, could see into my dreams and capture them in her art.


----------

